# low height low light carpetting plant



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a 20 long and am considering changing to low light but would like some kind of carpeting plant. The other plants I have would do fine in low light but the current glosso carpet won't work in low light. Was considering dwarf sag but it grows too tall for what I want.


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

pyrrolin said:


> I have a 20 long and am considering changing to low light but would like some kind of carpeting plant. The other plants I have would do fine in low light but the current glosso carpet won't work in low light. Was considering dwarf sag but it grows too tall for what I want.


In your case I would personally go for moss on stainless steel mesh because most mosses can grow densely under very low lights. Almost all other plants require lots of light to stay low and dense. The best carpeting moss would be weeping moss (though hard to find). If that isn't and option, it is always safe to go with java moss, christmas moss, or taiwan moss.


----------

